# Ordering supplies



## zachW (Feb 17, 2012)

Where do yal order traps and other supplies? Online, is there good catalogs?


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Its a long ways from you but F&T Post in Northern Michigan is great. They have a large selection and great service. Before I found them I used Murrays in Wv. I had no problems with them I only switched because shipping was a lot cheaper.


----------



## zachW (Feb 17, 2012)

Is it online or a catalog? I get the nite lite catalog, and it has some stuff but would like to compare it to other options.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

*F&T Fur Harvester's Trading Post*
http://www.fntpost.com/


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

They're as good as there is.

I also like these guys: http://dakotalinesnares.com/store/


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

at fntpost.com you can request a free catalog and they will send one out to you.


----------



## Oliver77 (Nov 22, 2011)

I order all my supplies from Tim caven at www.minntrapprod.com they will send you a free catalog to on reguest has every thing u need in it .


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

[quote name=&#39;Oliver77&#39; timestamp=&#39;1330007955&#39; post=&#39;65013&#39;]
I order all my supplies from Tim caven at www.minntrapprod.com they will send you a free catalog to on reguest has every thing u need in it .
[/quote]Welcome to PT Oliver77! That's a good site. Always good to have another location to compare items and prices.


----------



## big mac (Jan 31, 2012)

Try buckeye.com


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

buckeye.com takes me to a Google page....?????


----------



## big mac (Jan 31, 2012)

I was there today an order several traps on there


----------



## big mac (Jan 31, 2012)

www.buckeyetrap.com/traps.html


----------



## big mac (Jan 31, 2012)

Sorry my bad


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

no problem, I'm going to check them out. like I said, never hurts to shop around.


----------



## big mac (Jan 31, 2012)

That's what I did an it worked out


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

MTP! Fast shipping!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

JC Conner has some really good scents and lures as well as other products. They also have links to some of the other suppliers mentioned here.


----------



## zachW (Feb 17, 2012)

Hey thanks guys i appreciate it


----------

